# RBP's eating my plants



## Staiden (Dec 15, 2007)

Well i was gone all night to come back to almost a whole leaf eaten off of my amazon sword







any way to stop this from happening?


----------



## Staiden (Dec 15, 2007)

Staiden said:


> Well i was gone all night to come back to almost a whole leaf eaten off of my amazon sword
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone at all?


----------



## Splooge (Jul 2, 2007)

i think they just do that....its a common problem.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

It is a common problem especially with Cariba's . Fake plants, real plants, Air tube lines, Thermometer lines and sensors and suction cups holding spray bars have all been attacked in my tank. Nothing like going back the the Lfs and buying the same Thermometer you bought off them 3 days ago and they ask if there was anything wrong with it lol.

There have been many times turned on their light in the morning and discovered a mangled amazon sword floating around the top with half its leaves gone and stuck on the filters grates.

And for stopping it from happening, No. unless you can come up with some clever ways to block them off from the plants. Thats about it.

I have also read that in the River piranhas some times nip leaves also for nutrition. So that may explain it further.....


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

If you don't like your Piranha bitting your plants, you should look into some Anubias barteri, it's bitter so they will avoid bitting it. I had 6 of them in my tank and they never touched it for over a year. They are nice hardy plants.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have 3 large amazons and some spiral grass or whatever it is. Never had a P chew on any of my plants. I have RB's, they might tear a leaf swimn by or somethn but havnt chewed on anything in the tank except maybe each other heh.


----------

